# Beiter 4-rod stabilizer



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I just wanted to make sure with you guys - is the beiter stabilizer (they call it centralizer long rod on their page) *sturdy enough to be used on a #60 compound?*I was thinking about 35'' or 37'' 4 tuner with endweight, and then maybe if it would feel too short, extend it with their extender and maybe add side rods.


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

Dado said:


> I just wanted to make sure with you guys - is the beiter stabilizer (they call it centralizer long rod on their page) *sturdy enough to be used on a #60 compound?*I was thinking about 35'' or 37'' 4 tuner with endweight, and then maybe if it would feel too short, extend it with their extender and maybe add side rods.


35". is best. Yes, I think you pretty much only need a three tuner... but if you want four. Hey, it might be better. But as to whether its sturdy enough? absolutely. Why wouldn't it be? Uhmmm... one think to speak about. The beiter is extremely stiff. Soooo... it will make a jumpy bow even jumpier.


----------



## Miles Gloriosus (Feb 11, 2006)

Stiff? Beiters are decidedly floppy.


----------



## Christopher Lee (Apr 14, 2005)

Dado said:


> ... is the beiter stabilizer *sturdy enough to be used on a #60 compound?*


NO! They only work on compounds 600# and above. :angel: 

Seriously speaking, buy one, put it one and forget about it. Nuff said.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Boy you sure hear it all here eh. The reason why I shoot a Bieter is that it is one of the only stabs that you can make do anything and match it to any bow and shooting style. Stiff or weakit will do either and anything in between.


----------



## Miles Gloriosus (Feb 11, 2006)

Sean McKenty said:


> Boy you sure hear it all here eh. The reason why I shoot a Bieter is that it is one of the only stabs that you can make do anything and match it to any bow and shooting style. Stiff or weakit will do either and anything in between.


If you want a Beiter to be stiff, you need to add so many tuners, making it so heavy that it becomes difficult to then change balance with end weight. In that case, you'd be far better off with a solid rod.

If you want it light, the rod becomes too weak that it ceases to eat vibration.

Beiter and Quadraflex are good rods, but they're not necessarily more versatile or efficient than solid rods, just different.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Miles Gloriosus said:


> If you want a Beiter to be stiff, you need to add so many tuners, making it so heavy that it becomes difficult to then change balance with end weight. In that case, you'd be far better off with a solid rod.
> 
> If you want it light, the rod becomes too weak that it ceases to eat vibration.
> 
> Beiter and Quadraflex are good rods, but they're not necessarily more versatile or efficient than solid rods, just different.



They are without a doubt one of the most versitile stabs available. With the solids your stuck with whatever you get. Moving the tuners changes stiffness without adding more. My 36" bieter with 5 tuners weighs than the doinker I am trying out at 28"


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Miles Gloriosus said:


> Stiff? Beiters are decidedly floppy.


Where do you come up with that? I shoot a 41", 5 tuner rod on either a 55# indoor wheel bow, or a 68# outdoor hard two cam bow. It's the most stable rig I've ever shot, including an X-ring I have. Absolutely no waving arround after draw, and dead in the hand after the shot. Not to mention I don't have to add weights to the end of it.

If you want a stiff stabilizer, Beiter is it. Get all the tuners, and at least one size larger than you think you may need. I planned to cut mine down to 36 or 38" as needed, but after trying it, it was perfectly ballanced at 41"


----------



## Miles Gloriosus (Feb 11, 2006)

Sean McKenty said:


> They are without a doubt one of the most versitile stabs available. With the solids your stuck with whatever you get. Moving the tuners changes stiffness without adding more. My 36" bieter with 5 tuners weighs than the doinker I am trying out at 28"


Being "stuck with what you got" isn't a bad thing with solid rods if you like a stiff rod anyway.



Huntmaster said:


> Where do you come up with that?


Post-shot feel. Every multi-rod I've tried, including beiter, felt like mush.


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

Miles Gloriosus said:


> Being "stuck with what you got" isn't a bad thing with solid rods if you like a stiff rod anyway.
> 
> Post-shot feel. Every multi-rod I've tried, including beiter, felt like mush.


Then you have had a unique experience. In my hands, a tuned beiter is amongst the stiffest stabilizers I have tested. Also, the weight of the Beiter is from the rods, not the tuners. The rods also gives the Bieter it's unique weight "feel"--i.e. all along the stabilizer, not just at the tip. Most solid rods have the weight at the tip and, in my hands, feel like they are pulling the bow forward. The Beiter's weight feel is very different.

If you want spaghetti, try the Cartel Carbon. They bounce like nobody's business.

PC-


----------



## Miles Gloriosus (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes, Cartel rods suck on high-energy bows.

What stabilizers have you compared the Beiter against?


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

Miles Gloriosus said:


> Yes, Cartel rods suck on high-energy bows.
> 
> What stabilizers have you compared the Beiter against?


Easton ACE
Win&Win HMC (my current rig -- also very stiff -- uses tuned carbon)
Cartel Aluminum/Carbon
Cartel Carbon (Regular and Elite)
Easton Aluminum (discontinued old p.o.c., I've never seen it for sale anywhere)
no-name wrapped carbon p.o.c.

I have also tried several v-bar and side rod combinations. Personally, for single rods, I think that the Win&Win HMCs are awesome. Whatever they do to tune the carbon works very well. They also don't require a lot of weighting. I use a 32" long rod, a 90x17 v-bar with 12" side rods, and a 5" extender. I am still playing with top and back weights, but it behaves very well in my hands.

PC-


----------



## Miles Gloriosus (Feb 11, 2006)

The Easton Aluminum you tried used to be the norm. It's a skipole with threads attached to either end.

The ACE and HMC are the only rods in that line-up I would consider stiff. I also consider the HMC to be an all-around better rod than the Beiter (stiffer, lighter, eats more vibration), but I do not use them.


----------



## zozoka (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Dado

I get a beiter 35" with 4 tuner - endcap (no weight at the end), for my new setup (proelite 58#)
I added a Beiter V bar , and only 1 side rod (beiter 10" with weight at the end) 
Becouse i not received yet the Proelite, i tried on my Protec, and it looks perfect.

Zoli


----------



## ice2ice (Aug 23, 2004)

It's the best stab. I had...

I use one on my recurve bow, the longest (5tuners) with v-bar and 2x 12" side's. I think the longest one is 54". I made a custem V-bar system, I drilled one of the tuners and screwed in Bolts of the v-bar made it about 3 inch from the bow..

I use a 37" (4tuners) with a doinker weight adaptor on both my compound bows. with a 12" on the left side, with an endcap.. I tried the long one from my recurve, and I could hold it steady like I never felt before. Only downside was that when I shoot my shot the stab. hit the floor..

I noticed too that you don't wiggle much left and right.
I find that it is a very good stab.. Would change it in the world for another one! 










Good luck.
:thumbs_up


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm gonna be using it on my new S4. The bow itself will be around #60, 43'' ATA. Should I go for 35'' or 37''? With endcap or endweight?


----------



## zozoka (Apr 10, 2006)

On Beiter page , it say is better to use a longer one, without weight on the end.
So , you can try the 37" (or 35" )

Zoli


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

Dado said:


> I'm gonna be using it on my new S4. The bow itself will be around #60, 43'' ATA. Should I go for 35'' or 37''? With endcap or endweight?


I think that the length you choose will be a matter of personal preference, as will the choice of cap or weight. That said, what do you use now and how much weight is on it? That would probably be as good a starting point as any. Remember that the (substantial) mass of the Beiter is distributed very uniformly across its length, so it doesn't feel end-heavy or tippy. You may not need a front weight.

As Zoli said, the "standard" formula seems to be to go longer and forego the end weight. However, that "standard" is not very standard, if you know what I mean.

PC-


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Dado, with that bow, I wouldn't be afraid to go with a 41", 5 tuner rod without an end weight (if you are not going to have an extender with side rods that is). I shoot a Mach 11 and it balances perfectly.....nice gentle tip forward with it. Hey, it'd be cheaper than buying one too short and having to get an end cap and weights, or even a new rod.

If you are shorter in stature, you may want to go with the shorter 35 or 38. It was a bit different for me to get used to a taller bow while on the stabilizer, and I'm 5'-11". Not tall, but loose 3 or 4 inches from there and it could be too tall for comfort.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Huntmaster said:


> Dado, with that bow, I wouldn't be afraid to go with a 41", 5 tuner rod without an end weight (if you are not going to have an extender with side rods that is). I shoot a Mach 11 and it balances perfectly.....nice gentle tip forward with it. Hey, it'd be cheaper than buying one too short and having to get an end cap and weights, or even a new rod.
> 
> If you are shorter in stature, you may want to go with the shorter 35 or 38. It was a bit different for me to get used to a taller bow while on the stabilizer, and I'm 5'-11". Not tall, but loose 3 or 4 inches from there and it could be too tall for comfort.


I'm 5'11'' too. Well I guess I'll go for 37''. I'm not too positive about the 41'' being fitting as I currently have approx. 41'' from the tip of my current setup till the end of the riser, and it feels a tad too long. BTW if I go for endcap one, is it possible to later change the end-cap with the end-weight?


----------



## ice2ice (Aug 23, 2004)

Yes, that is possible. You can get all the parts, for all colors. Bolts, caps, everything.. I would go for a weightcap on the long rod, even if you do'nt use it.. Beiter has a cap that you can screw on the weight adapter that covers the thread. 

Good luck.


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

Miles Gloriosus said:


> The Easton Aluminum you tried used to be the norm. It's a skipole with threads attached to either end.
> 
> The ACE and HMC are the only rods in that line-up I would consider stiff. I also consider the HMC to be an all-around better rod than the Beiter (stiffer, lighter, eats more vibration), but I do not use them.


No way. I consider the beiter to be extremely stiff. i have a 41" and its much stiffer than my quadraflex. 

I mean, in the grand scheme of things, they aren't as stiff as perhaps the ACE stab. But those beiters are VERY stiff.

I actually never thought that your stature and the length of the stab had anything to do with each other. I could be wrong.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

bsu_beginner said:


> I actually never thought that your stature and the length of the stab had anything to do with each other. I could be wrong.


bsu, the only thing it has to do with stature is the comfort of holding the bow and nocking the arrow when the bow is standing on the stabilizer. My daughter tried my 41" rig on her bow for giggles and grins, and she was nocking her arrow at about eye height............yup, it was kinda funny looking, but also uncomfortable to her. Had she liked the weight and ballance while shooting, I'd have gotten her a shorter one and added a small weight to make up for the length difference.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

just want to add that the beiter multi-rods weigh 2x their equivalent length easton ,hmc or doinker single rods....if you can handle the mass weight its fine...i couldn't and am now using all 3 single rods mentioned in my 3 olympic recurve set-ups and have 2 complete beiter set-ups for sale or trade....


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

jmvargas said:


> just want to add that the beiter multi-rods weigh 2x their equivalent length easton ,hmc or doinker single rods....if you can handle the mass weight its fine...i couldn't and am now using all 3 single rods mentioned in my 3 olympic recurve set-ups and have 2 complete beiter set-ups for sale or trade....



Wow thats a good one, I would suggest you get your weigh scale checked. I wonder how my 35" bieter weighs 1/2 that of my 28" Doinker....must be the new math


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

I just think they are stiff and tunable.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

If you want stiffer, try a K & K ....they have 6 rods and are definately stiffer.


----------



## ice2ice (Aug 23, 2004)

st8arrow said:


> If you want stiffer, try a K & K ....they have 6 rods and are definately stiffer.


Friend of mine shoots a K&K 4rod (beiter-copy) and you can see after a half year that the quality is less... My beiter fall on the ground when I was setting up my bow, didn't had any damage on it. He had the same thing with his K&K... and there were some chips of his tuners.

You get what you pay for. :darkbeer:


----------



## BlackArrow (May 7, 2006)

Dado said:


> I just wanted to make sure with you guys - is the beiter stabilizer (they call it centralizer long rod on their page) *sturdy enough to be used on a #60 compound?*I was thinking about 35'' or 37'' 4 tuner with endweight, and then maybe if it would feel too short, extend it with their extender and maybe add side rods.


Cetainly sturdy enough.

But... try before you buy.

I started out with a long beiter (no weights) off my recurve when I got my compounds.

After a while of fiddling I now use a 10" beiter with an extra centre tuner and an end-weight. That's what works best for me.

You may need less than you think- remember, the beiter advice for stabilisers is more recurve-orientated, like the rest of Europe. COmpounds don't work quite the same...


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

I think in Dado's case, he's not in a situation where he can do the try before buy. Which is why we need to give him our best not nonsense advice on this one.

however, dado, I wanna know from you. What do you want in a stabilizer?


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

bsu_beginner said:


> I think in Dado's case, he's not in a situation where he can do the try before buy. Which is why we need to give him our best not nonsense advice on this one.
> 
> however, dado, I wanna know from you. What do you want in a stabilizer?


That indeed is a problem, as I can't try it.
*What do I want in a stabilizer?* NOT SURE, LOL - I just want one that will perform good for an outdoor compound bow. I'm shooting only known distances (30,50,70 and 90m). And this beiter seems like a good choice - not tremendously expensive and I'll also get it on a certain discount with fairly low shipping costs.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

BTW I've shortened my current stabilizer system (cartel triple) by the length of a 5'' extension, and it felt, well easier at least. So on my current bow my stabilizer length is at 36'' now. I think I should just go for 35'' Beiter and see if it works. If not, I'll go for an extension, etc...


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

from lancaster 2006-2007 catalogue: beiter centralizer 30" 3 tuners 9.9oz...win & win hmc 30" 4.9oz...easton ace vrs 29" 4.9oz...doinker carbon fita/compound stab 30" 4.9oz.......nothing wrong with my math!...PS...i have ALL of these.


----------



## Miles Gloriosus (Feb 11, 2006)

jmvargas said:


> from lancaster 2006-2007 catalogue: beiter centralizer 30" 3 tuners 9.9oz...win & win hmc 30" 4.9oz...easton ace vrs 29" 4.9oz...doinker carbon fita/compound stab 30" 4.9oz.......nothing wrong with my math!...PS...i have ALL of these.


QED!


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

Sean McKenty said:


> Wow thats a good one, I would suggest you get your weigh scale checked. I wonder how my 35" bieter weighs 1/2 that of my 28" Doinker....must be the new math


Nothing wrong with the weighing scale. And definitely not new math.


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

*LAS Catalog*



jmvargas said:


> from lancaster 2006-2007 catalogue: beiter centralizer 30" 3 tuners 9.9oz...win & win hmc 30" 4.9oz...easton ace vrs 29" 4.9oz...doinker carbon fita/compound stab 30" 4.9oz.......nothing wrong with my math!...PS...i have ALL of these.


This is precisely correct. :thumbs_up


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

Definatly some funky weights going on here

My 35" Bieter with 3 tuners plus quick disconnect and limb saver on the end weights 8.248g and my doinker at 28" weighs 16.472g actual measured weights, that looks about double to me


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

Sean McKenty said:


> Definatly some funky weights going on here
> 
> My 35" Bieter with 3 tuners plus quick disconnect and limb saver on the end weights 8.248g and my doinker at 28" weighs 16.472g actual measured weights, that looks about double to me


How many extra weights are on the Doinker?

Also, which Doinker? The Carbon-Elites are heavier than the Beiter centralizer, but the Carbon Graphites are not. And how are you weighing them?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

Paradoxical Cat said:


> How many extra weights are on the Doinker?
> 
> Also, which Doinker? The Carbon-Elites are heavier than the Beiter centralizer, but the Carbon Graphites are not. And how are you weighing them?



The doinker is the elite suppresssion with weight to balance it the same as the bieter, Dionker says it comes in at 13+g certainly not the 4g quoted. All were measured using a digital shipping scale


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

Sean McKenty said:


> The doinker is the elite suppresssion with weight to balance it the same as the bieter, Dionker says it comes in at 13+g certainly not the 4g quoted. All were measured using a digital shipping scale



That may be. But if you read my post, there are two types of Carbon-Graphite Doinker and they have different weights. And with the "weight to balance," that means additional mass. The 4g quoted may be for the Carbon-Graphite, not the Carbon-Graphite Elite, or it may be for the CGE without additional weight.

Either way, the snarking is unnecessary.

PC-


----------

